# UK and Sing taxes



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you guide me on the taxes I have to pay on my wages and if my employers deduct this or if I have to to this myself? Also, can you guide me on what I will have to do regarding paying any taxes etc in the UK?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, 
read through earlier posts with the search function....there is lots of info there.

Then, what is left, clarify with your employer and a Tax specialist who focuses on UK expats. There are far too many different contractual options that this can be answered here on a forum on a high level basis.


----------



## Geck (Dec 23, 2010)

The income tax is very low in Sg, compared to UK or other western countries.
Regarding on the percent%, that depends on how much you earn also.

Your HR or employer will be able to guide you on how to pay those to the IRAS...the tax people...Inland Revenue Authority of Singapore


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you will also need to establish the situation with the UK that you actually count as Non-Resident...that depends on how long you will be out of the country, when you left in a particular year, how many days you spend in the UK during a year etc....

sooooo, my initial advise stands...consult a Tax Expert who caters to UK Expats...otherwise you're screwed and you pay tax in Singapore AND in the UK !


----------



## RichardScott (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd try google first.


----------



## backinsg (Jul 14, 2011)

*Things my banker told me*

Hi, when I was planning my move to Singapore, this is what my banker told me.

(1) Establish that you will be away for at least one whole tax year (year starts in early April) to gain non-resident tax status

(2) Fill in the R105 form - that exempts you from taxes on Singapore income, and taxes on UK savings

(3) Be aware of the following: (a) property ownership in the UK may mean that you are still a resident; (b) frequent visits home to UK may mean you lose non-resident status; (c) UK bank accounts not moved offshore may also mean you lose non-resident status.

You should consult a tax advisor, but start with your bank first. If they are an international bank, they will help you arrange all this. The key things are correct paperwork, and sell your property before leaving UK, and ask friends and family to visit you in Singapore within the first 2 years.

Happy moving!


----------

